# tank size



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

what size tank would any of you recomend for adult 8 red bellies?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

125 will do , but anything larger would be nice


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

micus said:


> 125 will do , but anything larger would be nice
























I agree!!!!


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*im gonn put four caribe in my us 80 gal, uk 67 gal tank.*


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

150g tank would be good for life.....................


----------

